# A couple of questions please...



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Just purchased a 96 Altima Ti last week...

I love this car...!!! - However...

Can someone PLEASE confirm a couple of points for me...

1 - What is the fuel tank capacity - I know it is supposed to be 60l but...???

I only ask because I am unable to put more than 40l in the tank - Even when the low fuel light 'lights'...

I am hoping that when that light comes on that I still have 10l + left in the tank.

Or perhaps the last few litres of a full need to be 'trickled' into the tank.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

whats an altima ti? we dont have that version here in the states... anyways, they hold between 13.5 and 15 gallons depending on who you talk to... i think the manual says an amount somewhere in between. 13.5 = roughly 52l . from what i understand, when the light comes on, you have approx. 4 gallons left in the tank, or about 12l (?) or so... i wouldnt trust that though. i usually fill up when the light comes on and the most i can add is about 12.5 gallons or 48l. good luck with your alty!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

for the fuel tank you also have to allow for the room of the fuel pump as well as the vapor canister as well. even though the book says a certain amount of capacity, they dont take to mind in that equation the space that those two components take up.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I think the TI is a bluebird model?????


----------

